# Research for my Socio class, I could really use your help.



## amy03 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey there, I'm currently a Sophomore attending USC and I'm doing a research project for my Sociology class regarding sex and relationships. I could really use the help and would appreciate if you all can take less than 5 minutes and answer these questions for me. Your answers are kept completely anonymous and if you aren't comfortable posting it on this thread, feel free to private message it to me as well. Thank you!

1. Gender:
M/F

2. Relationship status:
Married or In a relationship longer than 6 months.

3. Do you have any children? If so how many.


4. My partner respectfully listens to me even when we disagree.
Yes/No

5. My partner and I engage in sexual activities..
A) 2+ times a week
B) less than 2 times a week
C) a couple of times per month (estimate if possible)

6. Our sex life is mostly satisfying
Yes/No

7. I sexually please myself
A) 5+ times/week
B) 3+ times/week
C) Less than 3 times/week
D) A couple of times/month (estimate if possible)

8. Put in order of most to least important in sustaining a relationship:
__ Sex
__ Communication
__ Financial Stability
__ Other (specify)
__ Humor

9. Generally speaking, do you feel sex is necessary to sustain a relationship?
Yes/No

On a scale of 1-10, 1 not being important and 10 being very important:

10. How important is sex in your relationship?
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,10

11. I have had sex or have been sexually active with someone other than my partner.
Yes/No

12. Do you feel any guilt/regret/anger/etc (any negative emotion) after being sexually active with your partner?
Yes/No

13. Sometimes I engage in sexual activities when I don't want to so that I can please my partner.
Yes/No

14. I am still attracted to my partner.
Yes/No


----------



## EternalBacheor (Jul 26, 2009)

Now there is a class that is really going to help you land a decent paying job upon graduation in the worst economy / job market since the Great Depression......"Sociology class regarding sex and relationships."

While other students in real majors are learning about physics / science, engineering, mathematics and business models you are studying how often people "sexually please themselves"..........

What a joke.


----------



## amy03 (Nov 22, 2009)

EternalBacheor said:


> Now there is a class that is really going to help you land a decent paying job upon graduation in the worst economy / job market since the Great Depression......"Sociology class regarding sex and relationships."
> 
> While other students in real majors are learning about physics / science, engineering, mathematics and business models you are studying how often people "sexually please themselves"..........
> 
> What a joke.


What a joke? It's funny your assuming all of this about me. "While other students in real majors are learning about physics/science..." I'm actually a Neuro Science major and I LOVE how you don't think I'm taking Physics or any other science classes. For God sakes, I go to USC where science makes up 80% of all of my classes. This is for my SOCIOLOGY class and is regarding if sex is necessary to sustain a relationship. I could care less how many times you sexually please yourself, all I need are some stats. If your sexually pleasing yourself 5+ times a week, are married with kids, yet are not sexually satisfied in your marriage then those stats are related to something else and so on with other information. All of these questions have a reason behind them. If i was studying how often people please themselves then I would have put that up top, but apparently you missed the part where I said it's regarding sex and relationships. If you think this is a joke and aren't interested in taking part of this then please don't bother posting. I do understand this is a public forum and therefore you can do whatever you want but if people truly did feel that way then people wouldn't be private messaging their answers to me. However, I'm sorry if my questions have offend you in any way and would appreciate if you didn't assume anything about my life due to these questions.


----------



## Sven (Nov 18, 2009)

I call BS. How many PMs did you get with actual data? one?


----------



## grrrrr (Sep 16, 2009)

Amy03 I think you are on the right path with the questions, but this forum is for people that are looking for assistance on creating a great marriage now!! A lot of us are here for support and answers. I think that if you take the time to really read some of our post you will have a better understanding of that. I also think you might find some of your answers. No one wants to give the actual answers in that way. 

My suggestion is to set up a site for people to visit to give a little feedback. 

You also have to understand we are discussing sensitive parts of our lives. Yes, we are not using our real names, but it is still personal. 

I wish you good luck. If you post an email address that people can reply to you might get more desired results and feedback as well.

Grrrrr


----------



## Imlost (Nov 23, 2009)

EternalBacheor said:


> Now there is a class that is really going to help you land a decent paying job upon graduation in the worst economy / job market since the Great Depression......"Sociology class regarding sex and relationships."
> 
> While other students in real majors are learning about physics / science, engineering, mathematics and business models you are studying how often people "sexually please themselves"..........
> 
> What a joke.


Ouch - that is pretty mean


----------



## Imlost (Nov 23, 2009)

Sven said:


> I call BS. How many PMs did you get with actual data? one?


He's getting one from me.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

EternalBacheor said:


> Now there is a class that is really going to help you land a decent paying job upon graduation in the worst economy / job market since the Great Depression......"Sociology class regarding sex and relationships."
> 
> While other students in real majors are learning about physics / science, engineering, mathematics and business models you are studying how often people "sexually please themselves"..........
> 
> What a joke.


What is the point of your response? To slam someone who is studying subjects you find trivial?

Are we to infer from your disdain that you are at the top of one of those fields? Or you know the reasons for those particular questions?

You could have just decided to not answer her.


----------



## amy03 (Nov 22, 2009)

I understand these are personal questions and I completely understand when people refrain from answering them. If you all think I'm asking these questions as some perverted way to get an insight about your sex life, 3/4 of the questions wouldn't have been on there. These questions are optional and so therefore if any of you feel that one question may be too personal, it's not necessary to answer them. My group and I felt these questions could give the rest of our class an understanding of relationships of married vs unmarried couples. We know its non-representative of all couples however our professor said not to get into too much depth. Besides the point, thank you for everyone who actually messaged me and contributed to my research.


----------

